

Google Restores Maps for Windows Phone, But For How Long? - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/google_restores_maps_windows_phone_how_long123

======
wubbfindel
"Google’s decision to block Windows Phone users from their map service made
absolutely no sense"

What a load of rubbish. The simply redirected users away from Maps to avoid a
broken experience. Maybe some sort of message explaining the incompatibility
would have made more sense, but it still made sense.

